# Lake cats



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've caught big cats from rivers and lakes.The biggest cat from a lake was on a small lake.I fish eastfork a lot and the best there was a 6.5lb.We catch a lot of cats there. I'm still not sure how to tell a flat from a channel.We catch a lot in the 2-3lb range.I know where to catch these size fish but don't know where to catch the big ones.In creeks and rivers i have a better idea where to go,in lakes it's a lot different.I read articles they say cats come up on the flats and roam,Heck,there's a LOT of flats in a lake.Some lakes are all flats.But i'm startin to figure it out a little at a time.Read up,try different areas.One day..one day i'll catch on to brag about. 
Sorry this should have been with the rivers vs lakes thread.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede there are some very good web sites from members here.

I'd recamend: Catfishing Rivers & Creeks-Flathunters site
Hooked on Catfish-Docs Site
River Rats old site still has some great info (I bookmarked it a long time ago, Scott) there are several others, I will finsih this reply when I get home tonight.

Sorry I didnt include the links, i'm here at work.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish the MUD flats in water between 10-15 foot deep . Stay away from the DEEP waters in a large lake. The big boys are not there. These fish LOVE warm water in the large lakes. 10-15 feet of water with some wood cover = flatheads at East Fork.This lake has alot of such mud flats and cover, along with HUGE cats. CATKING


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Stampede

One of the most easily identified features of a flathead catfish is the fins.
The pectoral and dorsal fins of a fathead are cartilage and fold over easily to allow them to hunt through brush for baitfish.










The pectoral and dorsal fins of other catfish are bone and they ratchet out to protect catfish from potential predators


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tips.Another question,when i put cats in the live well, i notice when i take them out that they have stuck each other.Does this hurt the meat and how to keep them from doing it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Since you are putting them in a livewell and worried about the meat, I will assume you intend to clean the catfish and eat them.

If that is the case just carry sidecutters with you and cut off the pectoral fins before putting the cats in the livewell. 

Do not cut off the fins if you intend to release them.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If i put them in the live well,they don't get out till i'm home.I'll start doing that with the cutters.Thanks.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Stampede,
it sounds like you do real good catching the eater size cats. With this good info the guys are giving you there's a good chance you'll get into something bigger. Please consider letting the bigger guys go. 'course you may do this already. Good luck + good fishing...W


----------



## catfish_freddy (May 15, 2004)

flatheads do not have a forked tail. like a channel cat, a flathead also has a very bad underbite, colors should help out too flatties are yellow,brown, green. where channels are blue black and brown. hope this helps a little.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfish, What the hell is a catfish? Do we have these things in Ohio?


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

H20 MELLON, ITS THOSE THINGS IN THE WATER WITH WISKERS, OOOOOOHH THATS RIGHT , YOU DONT CATCH THOSE THINGS ... LOLOLOLOLOLOLO. we will c about changing that.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not sure where the pectoral fin is but i'm sure i caught flats last night.Thanks everyone this has helped a lot.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Freddy

Here is a flathead.










I say it has a square tail  
Bullheads also have a square tail  The most easily distinguished feature of the flathead is the cartilage in their fins (spines) compared to other catfish 

Once a big flathead bites you, you won't ever say they got an underbite again!  

Flatheads often come in different colors and shades and I am not sure why.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

This guy's really got a "flathead" when he's always got a hat on? By the way what kinda fish is that? What we need here is a expert, where's "DAKING"? Catchin up on his beauty sleep?  

Sliprig


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, catfish are extinct in Ohio.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Their not extinct, they just be removed from public waters. They now live sadly after all in a paylake, to be caught and caught again until they can't take it anymore. Makes me sick!   

Sliprig


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Man that's what i'm talking about.I haven't caught a cat like that in ten years.I know eastfork has cats like that and i hope to find them this year.
When do you think the cats will start to spawn and do all cats spawn at the same time?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Flatheads start spawning the latter part of June through July, in most cases. But they have lock jaw during spawn. The time to get the big ones in the lakes is RIGHT NOW. THE CATKING !!! ( I'm awake now slip  )


----------

